# Vaughan Williams must-listens?



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am in the process of discovering a number of composers whom I have been neglecting. One of them is Vaughan Williams, who suffers from the inordinate popularity of a few small works at the expense of the entire rest of his output.

So here's everyone's chance to convert me to his major compositions. What would a list of "best of VW" contain? Which symphonies? Concertos? Chamber works? Anything else of note?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Symphonies 3 and 6 and the G-minor Mass are favourites of mine.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope you give Vaughan William's Oboe Concerto a chance. It's a wonderful piece for a beautiful instrument.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I would most definitely recommend you listen to his "*Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" {*for a work of enduring and ineffable beauty. As well, I really enjoy his *Symphony No.2 {A London Symphony} and Symphonies Nos.5, 6 and 7 {Sinfonia antartica }.*


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

The Tuba Concerto is also good fun.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Symphonies 4 and 5, Serenade to Music (vocal version), Flos Campi


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Love his Sea Symphony..... Dona Nobis Pacem is just a seriously brilliant work, one of my favourite pieces by any composer. Both based on the poetry of Walt Whitman.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Check out his cycle of songs _On Wenlock Edge_, really beautiful stuff. I like this work as you can hear a little of the influence of his most recent teacher - Ravel.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Fantasia on theme of Tallis - sublime

The Lark ascending 

Start with these.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations! Now I have a bit of exploring to do.

I do know the Tallis fantasia, which is one reason why I want to know more of his work. 

I heard the Lark Ascending long ago on radio, and if memory serves I enjoyed that one a lot too, and I have just listened to the first minute or two of the fifth symphony on YouTube - also very beautiful.

His music seems to me completely and utterly English; as far as I know, this was partly his whole idea.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

His fantasia on Christmas carols is great and it's seasonal


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd pick symphonies 5 and 7, The lark ascending and On Wenlock Edge as starters.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I consider all his purely orchestral music to be must-listens. Outside of the "Sea" symphony, though, I find myself not so enthusiastic about his vocal music, for some reason. If forced to pick ten works, I'd go for the Norfolk Rhapsody No 1, the incidental music to The Wasps, the Tuba Concerto, Tallis, and Symphonies 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vaughan Williams was a fine 'symphonist' -- any of the recommendations for the symphonies given here, then, I would take as solid recommendations.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Symphonies 
3 & 5 Handley/Royal Liverpool
4 Hickox/London SO
6 Davis/BBC SO

Lark Ascending - Brown/St Martin
Job - Davis/BBC SO
Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis - Barbirolli/Sinfonia of London
Sancta Civitas - Hickox/London SO


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I get the impression that whatever else I do, I should at least try out the whole set of symphonies.

Didn't he write any noteworthy chamber music?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I listened to the two string quartets many years ago, but I didn't listen enough to get to really know or appreciate them. They didn't make an immediate impression, but then again, many things I find I love today didn't.


----------



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

Too many to mention, but this BBC documentary gives a good overview of his life and various works:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I get the impression that whatever else I do, I should at least try out the whole set of symphonies.
> 
> Didn't he write any noteworthy chamber music?


His Viola Concerto is quite good, if memory serves. But he spent most of his effort on orchestral and sacred music, I believe.

Err, and by "Concerto", is of course mean "Sonata".


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

A complete set of symphonies is preferable, as they are all so diverse and notheworthy.  Of course you have to listen to all of them, but numbers 3 and 8 are often neglected of underappreciated, so you could perhaps try them first.  Boult and Handley sets are both solid renditions.

Apart from symphonies, concerti are also worth a try. Oboe and tuba concerti are quite renowned, but RVW also wrote a violin concerto (Concerto Accademico) and a piano concerto (later rewritten for two pianos and orchestra), which are no lesser works. There is also the Concerto Grosso with various parts for players with various playing proficiency. There is a great set of all of his concerti conducted by Bryden Thomson.

When it comes to chamber music, the two string quartets are quite interesting. Complete chamber works of RVW are available on two sets by Nash Ensemble.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I need to spend a little more time with Uncle Rafe myself. Of the symphonies, I've only heard the London. I have the 5th too but have yet to get to it. I imagine I'll end up with at least one version of all of them.

brianvds: re the chamber music, try this one:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

My must listen is the original 1913 version of the "A London Symphony" along with any recording of his final version (I have about 5 recordings of the 1936 version and none are a dud). It is almost "Mahlerian" and probably why it was revised so heavily.

http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Williams-Symphony-Original-Butterworth/dp/B00005B54X


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Alfacharger said:


> My must listen is the original 1913 version of the "A London Symphony" along with any recording of his final version (I have about 5 recordings of the 1936 version and none are a dud). It is almost "Mahlerian" and probably why it was revised so heavily.


He was, after all, the one who called Mahler "a tolerable imitation of a composer"....

Anyway, if no one's cited the Mass in G minor yet, I'll add that to the recommendations.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The "Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus" is undoubtedly one of his finest works: a timeless folk melody is given the ethereal string-orchestra treatment. If you like "Tallis Fantasia," this is a perfect complement to it.

If you enjoy Folk Song arrangements, there is also the "English Folk Song Suite" for military band, which is jolly good fun.

And there is a nice piece called "Norfolk Rhapsody" which deserves a mention


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Although VW wrote 6 operas, _Riders to the Sea_ is probably his best.

And don't forget that lovely Romance in D flat for harmonica.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL! On a mere two pages of posts most of his output has been recommended. 

And that's because he was very consistent in the quality of his writing. So you really can't go wrong in picking something of VW to explore.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Vernon Handley box set has just about all the major orchestral works you'll ever need. 

1. A Sea Symphony
2. A London Symphony
3. Symphony No. 8 In D Minor
4. English Folk Song Suite
5. A Pastoral Symphony
6. Symphony No. 4 In F Minor
7. Flos Campi
8. Oboe Concerto In A Minor
9. Symphony No. 5 In D
10. Symphony No. 6 In E Minor
11. Symphony No. 9 In E Minor
12. Fantasia On "Greensleeves"
13. Serenade To Music
14. Partita For Double String Orchestra
15. Sinfonia Antartica
16. Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis
17. Five Variants Of Dives And Lazarus
18. Job - A Masque For Dancing


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

While you're at it, I recommend this DVD for some occasionally moving, occasionally hair-raising performance moments. The excerpts from "A Sea Symphony" make me long for a complete DVD performance of this work. And the fourth and sixth symphony excerpts that were filmed basically with the orchestra in a dark room are spine-tinglingly good.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

starthrower said:


> The Vernon Handley box set has just about all the major orchestral works you'll ever need.
> 
> 1. A Sea Symphony
> 2. A London Symphony
> ...


Working my way through this set right now. Finished the symphonies and one other disc. Now on the Wasps music / Piano Concerto disc in my car rotation. Wonderful set.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

The Phantasy Quintet is wonderful chamber music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I watched the above posted documentary a couple of months ago. It's very interesting. Vaughan Williams was not as conservative and mellow as his music. A pretty interesting character, and quite a ladies man.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I watched the above posted documentary a couple of months ago. It's very interesting. Vaughan Williams was not as conservative and mellow as his music. A pretty interesting character, and quite a ladies man.


He did write a lot of mellow music, it can't be denied. But, a significant part of his output can not be classified as mellow by any stretch of the imagination - witness the 4th and 6th symphonies for two notable examples.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vasks said:


> LOL! On a mere two pages of posts most of his output has been recommended.


Hehehe, so I notice: I have created a monster that will dump me into bankruptcy. 



> And that's because he was very consistent in the quality of his writing. So you really can't go wrong in picking something of VW to explore.


I'm beginning to get the impression of a sort of English Brahms, in the sense of large scale, well crafted works of very consistent quality. I look forward to my discovery of his work...


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*EMI Vaughan Williams Collection*

EMI has issued what they call collector's editions. I have the Holst and Elgar.

They have a 30 CD Vaughn Willliams collection that one can get for under $50.

http://www.emiclassics.com/shop/553011,5099920663629/vernon-handley-vaughan-williams-the-collectors-edition

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Orchestra-Nova-of-London/Ensemble/158944-4

http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Williams-The-Collectors-Edition/dp/B00156ZWV0

Review:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Nov10/RVW_collector_2066362.htm

This is on my wish list. Fills in all of the gaps in my collection.


----------



## ebullient (Sep 21, 2013)

Aside from those already mentioned, his _Household Music_ and _The House of Life_ are personal favourites.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Alfacharger said:


> My must listen is the original 1913 version of the "A London Symphony" along with any recording of his final version (I have about 5 recordings of the 1936 version and none are a dud). It is almost "Mahlerian" and probably why it was revised so heavily.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Williams-Symphony-Original-Butterworth/dp/B00005B54X


First performed in 1914, the score was lost: this led to the more than daunting task of reconstructing it _from the still existing orchestral parts!_

Certainly, since this was later anyway, it would be natural to re-think the piece, let alone a reconstruction like that, microscope to all the smaller details, could easily prompt at least a strong inclination to rework it.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

PetrB said:


> First performed in 1914, the score was lost: this led to the more than daunting task of reconstructing it _from the still existing orchestral parts!_


Oy. What a horrible pain.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ahammel said:


> Oy. What a horrible pain.


I hasten to add with no electronic help, no scanners, midi, music software programs -- this is beyond just a bit formidable, it is more toward the utterly remarkable and *oy vey ist mir, indeed!*


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

In addition to all the above mentions, I'd suggest his _Concerto Grosso_.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Some of these are repeats of previous recommendations - please interpret this as evidence of their quality

Tuba Concerto
Symphony #6
Flos Campi 
Serenade to Music (original version for small vocal group and orchestra)


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

I have seen some people on this thread talk about the 3rd symphony, and I agree with them. The 6th symphony is my favorite and then the 5th but I will vote for the 3rd next. It's a quite underrated work, it sounds like a lyrical (orchestral) requiem for all the WWI trench deaths. I even prefer it to the much more famous War Requiem by Britten !


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Go buy this yesterday:









http://www.amazon.com/Greenesleeves-Tallis-Lark-Marriner/dp/B000004CVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387067844&sr=8-1&keywords=vaughan+williams


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Songs of Travel are an early song cycle but really gorgeous. Bryn Terfel made a famous recording.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Symphony #5, and the opera _Riders to the Sea_.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> He did write a lot of mellow music, it can't be denied. But, a significant part of his output can not be classified as mellow by any stretch of the imagination - witness the 4th and 6th symphonies for two notable examples.


I used to think the exact same thing - due to the fact that I only owned The Haitink 5th and Lark Ascending on one disc. He didn't thrill me at first to be honest, and I thought he was, well, boring, but once I got the whole set (actually two sets), I couldn't believe how diverse they were! The 4th and 6-9 are so different from 5 its just plain silly.

This cat is now Top Ten for me without blinking. He sits on the throne with Ives, Ligeti, Shostakovich, etc and other musical deities for me.

Ralphie for Life!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ahammel said:


> His Viola Concerto is quite good, if memory serves. But he spent most of his effort on orchestral and sacred music, I believe.
> 
> Err, and by "Concerto", is of course mean "Sonata".


I've never heard the viola sonata but he did write a Suite for Viola and Orchestra too






Also, Flos Campi, which is kind of a viola concerto but not really at all.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantasia on Greensleeves!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

R V W should carry a health warning. He is addictive. Once you start to explore his output you cannot help but try new pieces. The range of his compositions is vast from Symphonies, Operas, Chamber Works, Church, Film, Radio the list goes on. I think it is fair to say that no matter what the genre one will not be disappointed. 
In my mind England's greatest ever composer.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

His orchestral works plus:

Six Studies in English Folk Song
String Quartet No.1, 2
Phantasy Quintet
Violin Sonata
Symphony No.2 & 7


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Polyphemus said:


> R V W should carry a health warning. He is addictive. Once you start to explore his output you cannot help but try new pieces. The range of his compositions is vast from Symphonies, Operas, Chamber Works, Church, Film, Radio the list goes on. I think it is fair to say that no matter what the genre one will not be disappointed.
> In my mind England's greatest ever composer.


Britten is often granted the distinction of "greatest English composer," and I don't want to start an argument that no one can settle. But Britten's musical language often seems to me willfully eccentric and esoteric and his output uneven; and many people, myself included, enjoy his works very selectively. Vaughan Williams, while quite original, feels, to me, more universal. I have never yet known anyone who disliked his music. He was enormously prolific and his standard was high; among all the forms in which he composed, there's hardly a dud to be found. Start your traversal practically anywhere, and very soon you'll come upon a masterpiece.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Symphony #5, London & Antartica!!!


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

brianvds said:


> I am in the process of discovering a number of composers whom I have been neglecting. One of them is Vaughan Williams, who suffers from the inordinate popularity of a few small works at the expense of the entire rest of his output.
> 
> So here's everyone's chance to convert me to his major compositions. What would a list of "best of VW" contain? Which symphonies? Concertos? Chamber works? Anything else of note?


Listen to everything VW wrote.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I like all his symphonic cycle, but if I have to pick one it would be the 5th, that was dedicated to Sibelius and is very beautiful.


----------

